# Blowing coat and shedding like crazy!



## lorriekirby (Jul 18, 2005)

My U.B. will be 9 in February. He is my 3rd GSD. I don't know if it's my imagination or what, but he is blowing his coat and shedding like crazy. I'm collecting handfuls of top and undercoat every day. I've groomed him twice in the last week with the furminator and I could have made a Yorkie with the fur I collected! I can't remember any of my other GSD's blowing like this at this time of year. U.B. does have some health issues - DM and parinal fistulas and I don't know of those illnesses or the meds he's taking for them can contribute to the shedding. We live near Chicago and it's starting to get cold. Shouldn't he be getting his nice fluffy winter coat now? He looks so skinny.

Are any of you experiencing this with your dogs? Do you think this is something I should be concerned about or investigate further with the vet? I tend to really pay attention to what's going on with him since he is a sickly guy and I want to stay on top of his health issues. I want to give him the best life I can before the DM overtakes him. Any input, comments or ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks all ~


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Until last week I had to brush and comb Lisl once and sometimes twice a day for a month to keep it off of everything.

As you know, it's gets everywhere if you don't keep up with it. I have hardwood and carpeting and neither one is easier than the other to keep clean.

The dryer screen often had a lot of hair mixed in with the lint from my uniforms and street clothes. That has decreased substantially now. 

He's not going to get a nice fluffy coat for winter. A GSD coat is usually coarse and straight. Sometimes wavy and soft in certain parts like around the ears, but not soft like a Setter.


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

Here in uk same last 2 yearsy dogs shed wrong time of year there saying its to do with general climate change mine are in full blown malt when really need winter coat in end I had buy dog coats for mine lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Medications can cause changes in shedding. When Zoey was using cyclosporine for allergies, she would go through "blowing" coat cycles more frequently.


----------

